
Covid-19 contact tracing app due in 2 weeks for New Zealand - afarviral
https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/415214/covid-19-new-zealand-contact-tracing-app-due-within-two-weeks
======
afarviral
Apologies for not reading all of the numerous comment threads about
Australia's contact tracing app, which went live yesterday and already has
over a million downloads according to the verge:
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/26/21237598/australia-
corona...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/26/21237598/australia-coronavirus-
contact-tracing-privacy) Quite a few comments to read in this HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22986147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22986147)

I'm wondering, for my fellows of you who think privacy is extremely important
and oft neglected, what minimum criteria would need to be met for you to
consider using the (NZ) app?

So far I've been comfortable with the measures the govt has taken and I think
a contact tracing app could be an excellent tool to implement, short of the
total collapse of our economy due to continuing lockdowns, or exponential
spread of the virus and collapse of the medical system as is being seen in
Japan. Or maybe we don't need an App at all and can avoid these scenarios.

